# Need help to ID male or female peacock



## engotski (Dec 29, 2014)

Hey guys, I have 2 juvies I am not sure about if it is male or female...havnt done the venting process (I am 1 month into the hobby). Edited the contrast a little to help show the fins a bit better and closest color in person. Both are 2.5-3" in size (mouth to end of tail fin)...i have some males who have definite pointed fins with color at this size but I also have a 4" male who has more of a squared end of dorsal fin and he is in the process of coloring up
Fish #1

















Fish #2

















Also, if you know what type of peacock they may be that would be awesome!

Thanks!


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Neither are pure Aulonocara, in my opinion - the horizontal markings wouldn't be there if they were. That said, it's still too early to tell if they are male or not. You'll probably first notice some blue coloration on the face/jaw if they are, but I don't see even a hint of any now.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

They seem like vague "Red Peacocks" that they sell mass market, who knows what history they have. The first seems more likely to be male. It's hard to tell. Who knows, they may have been hormoned before, which make them look odd. I don't know.


----------

